# locked, loaded, and LAUNCHED!!



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

who's it gonna be.. the world will know soon.. i sure hope the USPS can handle this....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Should prove interesting!!!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

hrmmmggg.. exciting it is...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am gonna leave the topic of what the USPS can handle alone... :wink:

Tagged for outcome.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Go get em Chris!

Can't wait to see who you destroy!

opcorn:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

After last week I'm sure the USPS had to staff up and is now fully capable of handling any puff bomb sans the squids .


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

What damage can a n00b cause? :dunno:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> What damage can a n00b cause? :dunno:


Being that he made a pilgrimage to shuckins' stash....


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> What damage can a n00b cause? :dunno:


very little.. :evil:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bombing is a very slippery slope too Chris. Enjoy and enjoy the addiction :dude:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

mmuahahahahahahahaha. opcorn: 

This is gonna be good.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> mmuahahahahahahahaha. opcorn:
> 
> This is gonna be good.


:dude:

:dunno:

detonation tomorrow..


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You're a freakin penguin...like Happy Feet! Seriously, how bad can a bomb from Happy Feet be?!?!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You're a freakin penguin...like Happy Feet! Seriously, how bad can a bomb from Happy Feet be?!?!


none at all.. :chk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> You're a freakin penguin...like Happy Feet! Seriously, how bad can a bomb from Happy Feet be?!?!


LOL

Ohhh. I wouldnt underestimate the power of this bomb. Chris and I have been chatting and it's gonna be a slam dunk.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> lol
> 
> ohhh. I wouldnt underestimate the power of this bomb. Chris and i have been chatting and it's gonna be a slam dunk.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> LOL
> 
> Ohhh. I wouldnt underestimate the power of this bomb. Chris and I have been chatting and it's gonna be a slam dunk.


Well then...I will take my ZK brothers advice and stay tuned!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

n00b said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh












=


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

There is nobody that David can't make fun of with pictures...lol



David_ESM said:


>


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LMAO. Very true. That is an awesome pic Dave.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> There is nobody that David can't make fun of with pictures...lol


I do what I can.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Subscribed. I can't wait to see who gets blown up!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

^ same here. can't wait to see the devastation


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Wont be long!!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

shows delivered.. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The waiting game begins. Its the hardest part. tick tock tick tock.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> The waiting game begins. Its the hardest part. tick tock tick tock.


yeop


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the devastation!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

it seems the package has been opened.. :>


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

yeop.. he has opened..he will post up pics later.. it was Shuckins.. for peeps following this thread..


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

crazy n00b is off his rocker...lol


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

shuckins said:


> crazy n00b is off his rocker...lol


hehehhe


----------

